# Zink Calls



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

Im curious what you guys think of the different calls. Im planning to buy one, id like to know if you think one is easier to blow than others. Im looking to learn basically. Im looking for something low to mid range noise wise probably. Thanks


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ive blown every zink call there is and cant barely a honk outta them. I know alot of people that are obsessed with there calls and blow them perfectly but i seroisly cant do anything with them. I had a PC poly call it was probably what your looking for noise wise. And only like 30 bucks, that being said your going to get a better sound anytime out of Acrylic calls such as there Money Maker and the Little Man and the PC acrylic call.

As far as easy blowing you might wanna go check there calls out at your local scheels or cabelas or sportsmans and maybe a Bass Pro. Dont be afraid to try out multiple brands and find the call that you find the easiest to blow and that is in your price range.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

How easy a call is to blow is really in how its tuned. Straight Meat Honker is a good call to learn on, you can tune that easy to blow. Power clucker will be a low to med. sounding call too, also an easy call to blow when tuned right. Super mag is a deeper sounding call, RNT G2, High Plains Honker, Feather Duster, Death Row, just about everyone makes a low to med. vol. deep call. They all work. You really should go try them out. The new SS-1 is a higher pitched call, really fast response, easy to blow and a very fun, nice sounding call. Not exactly what your looking for but I think worth trying out anyway, just to see if you like it. 
If you are by the Cabelas in East Grand Forks PM me and I can tell you when I work, you can stop by and I can help get ya set up, I will tune some of them easier blowing to help ya out.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I love the Zink calls as you can see by my sig. I think they blow great and are easy to learn on.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Ive blown every zink call there is and cant barely a honk outta them. I know alot of people that are obsessed with there calls and blow them perfectly but i seroisly cant do anything with them


I'm in the same boat. Just tonight I tried again, I was scouting with a buddy and he blows Zinks. I can make them honk, but it sounds like garbage. BUT, that's only when I blow them, he makes them sound golden. Then he grabs the calls off my lanyard and he struggles. Give either of us a week with the other guy's calls and we'd sound just fine.

What it boils down to is this. You will adjust to the call you blow the most, no matter what call it is. In other words, you will eventually find yourself making judgments on other calls as compared to whichever one you learned on. It becomes your home base, your comfort call. That's why a lot of guys will say they like their calls tuned this way or that way, because it's what they are used to.

It's like driving the same truck all your life, then one day getting into a VW Beetle. The car works just fine, but you will think it's incredibly different. You won't learn to drive it well until you've spent a lot of time in it. The same goes for goose calls.

So what I'm basically saying is go with whatever call you want to. If you put the time into it you're going to learn to blow it either way. You aren't going to end up with a "bad" call. A call isn't going to have a $150 price tag on it if it isn't a good call. A call being good or bad is merely the opinion of the person blowing it anyway.

I will offer this advice though. I've seen people learn much faster on longer calls. They are typically easier to get a handle on when you start. But like I keep saying, that doesn't mean they are a better call.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I have used most of the Zink calls and love them. As for the easiest i would say the Paralyzer SR-1 was the easiest for me and can get real low all depending on how you have it tuned and thats the same with the Moneymaker too. I did just recently buy the LM-1 it took a little practice and is probally my new favorite call, just need to test it in the field now this week.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Just recently, I thought about putting my Money Maker up for trade on the classifieds. Well, that would have been a mistake on my part because I just found it's "sweeter" spot when I recently re-tuned it again this weekend. Just some words for thought b4 you decide to throw in the towel on a particular call. :wink:

Shawn Stahl made some good points at his seminar about calls sounding like crap to you and your hunting buddies, but at the same time that off-pitch can be music to the bird's ears. All in all; let the birds be your judges first and foremost.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Here's another thing to remember. Anyone that kills a lot of geese will tell you that *high pitched *sounds are what they do it with. I've listened to more than a few "pros" say that they don't even bother with a feeding murmer while in the field. It's just like the feeding chuckle on a duck call, it's meant for the stage.

Something else Stahl said (by the way, I'm a little ticked off that I didn't know who you were at the seminar so I could shake your hand, bandman!) and from my experiences I agree 100%. There are people pleasing calls, and there are goose pleasing calls. Phil Robertson will say the same thing about duck calls. What sounds sexy to you might not be squat to the bird you're trying to fool. Keep your mind open, repeat what works.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I was sitting w/ Cory Loeffer and Pat Etsvold if you know them either of them guys and seen them there at all. I was wearing a pull-over baseball jacket. There was a guy in front of us wearing a Nodak sweatshirt and I think his name was Ryan so speak up if you're out there.
:beer:

Also liked the point where Stahl said he'd much rather be in the decoys with the guys calling to the geese and not trying to impress the un-present judges. Sooo true that is!
I was a bit surprised to hear that he seldom uses comebacks as I believe they work wonders given their spot.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Some very important points were mentioned. The very most important thing about a call is finding one that will fit you, second you need to find one that can take the air you're going to put to it. Third...learn how to tune a goose call, or have somebody that tunes a specific brand, or has spare parts to do so.....And finally....Break the call in by blowing it....You will never get the sweetest sounds out of a call that you can get until there's a nice groove worn in the guts....Paying extra $50 bucks for some "worn in" guts is garbage...no substitute for actual practice. Depends on who you ask, but many calls require 20+ hours of blow time before they start to wear in nice....having a good tune job will ensure that you're happy with the call and can get "good" sounds out of it from the get go. There are certain manufacturers that ensure the calls leave the shop sounding spectacular, and some are just "marginal" at this. I was so impressed with Mike Plein at Skitzo that I dumped my call collection on ebay...EVERY SINGLE CALL I bought was just as sweet as the first, plus he takes the time to explain what makes a call sound good, and ensured I was satisfied...the lesson here is to not ignore the smaller mfg's...they really work for your business, and you're not just another mass marketed customer!!!


----------



## Rusty Hallock (Aug 21, 2004)

There have been a lot of great points made on this thread. The one thing I can't stress enough is to go and test drive the calls yourself. This will allow you to choose the call that best fits you. I realize tuning has a lot to do with call performance but so does call design. With that being said, I would consider the PC-1. The PC-1 produces the mid-range sounds that you are looking to produce. The PC-1's design also makes it one of the easier Zink goose calls to operate. The exhaust is smaller so this incorporates back pressure into the call by call design. In my opinion, this makes the call a little easier to operate because hand position is not as critical. The PC-1 comes in a wide range of price points from $29.99 to $130.00 and few prices in between.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

bandman said:


> I was a bit surprised to hear that he seldom uses comebacks as I believe they work wonders given their spot.


That suprised me a lot too! I love the comeback.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I am getting picked on, threads keep getting shut down.
That Post was meant as a joke, kind of a poke at all these guys that get so upset about topics like that.

I really suck at getting my intended meaning through when I type, my fault but I thought it was funny. 
I mean who doesn't like cali. Gorgeous women. phenominal


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

universitywaterfowler said:


> If you are by the Cabelas in East Grand Forks PM me and I can tell you when I work, you can stop by and I can help get ya set up, I will tune some of them easier blowing to help ya out.


Don't be jacking up all the calls now Brett...


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Well I sold a bunch of them Saturday morning well into 3 pm when I was forced into lunch. So something I am doing must be working. Those SS-1s went as fast as I could sell them once I picked it up and showed them how it blew. Great call, I must say I am impressed, considering that mess of a call called canada hammer.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

This really isn't fair considering I have no idea who I am talking to.
And since people on here can see that you know me, however I don't really know you, please tell everyone if I am an arss.
I kinda got myself a bad rap here, just for some reason come off wrong.
Be honest and let all these guys know if I am as worthless as I seem on the internet.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

On track boys, on track.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes I recommend Zink calls we all know that.
But I can't keep getting threads shut down, or im gonna get booted off.
Little Man is a beast, but he said something low to mid. thats why I recommended what I did.
Like I said to many that visited me on Saturday:
TRY THEM ALL! I pull out out a bunch of calls and tell them to let her scream.
Then give them an honest opinion on what sounded best, they say what feels nice, and then they leave with exactly what they need.


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

"Alm" -omatic, you can read my name on my shirt. Just messing with ya rook!


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I got the RNT girl on my avatar now and that is beautiful.
They don't have the add where you get to see her face though, she is the definition of perfection.


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

i ended up ordering a custom colored money maker this morning will post pics when it gets here


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I sold 3 or 4 of them on Sat. so they are definitely a call that people are loving. Have fun with it, and remember the more you blow the call the better it will sound, so get out and pound on that bad boy. Fast response, so you can really work the quick spits with double clucks and some moans in to get reluctant geese into the spread.
Good luck, look forward to seeing what color scheme you got.
Gratz.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

i have a paralyzer SR-1 in the cole bottle and at first i could only do honks and the easy stuff but after a few weeks of practicing every night i can do everything from honks to double clucks and it sounds way better than anything else i ever had


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone use the saunders calls???
I hear a lot of good things about the traffic. Sounds like a decent call from the soundfile on their site.
Think I might get an ss-1 but would like some opinions on the saunders calls


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Bought a Traffic on monday. Love it!


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

Saunders calls are fanastic! I like everything about them. They can be a little hard to break depending on which one you buy. His new Red Zone is suppose to be released and I can't wait to use it! I talked to Shawn Stahl for info about the calls, since he used one in Honker Talk.

As far as Zink calls, I owed the poly carbs just to try something new for less money and I was impressed! Zink makes a great call, I did have to change my calling style a little to make his calls work, but nothing too major.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

jgat said:


> Bought a Traffic on monday. Love it!


Atta boy, love that call. Field tested, mother approved...sorta. Can't go wrong with that.

The Red Zone was a nice call too. I spent about five minutes on each one hmming and haing back and forth between that and the Traffic. I swear though, me and and Traffic were meant for each other.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

You guys are forgetting the man that started it all Timmy Grounds. He's been in the business longest and taught Foiles and Zink goose calling and making. Also Tim Grounds will talk to you and do anything to make you satisfied with his product, customer first! Anybody can make any call sound good with enough practice, and most of the larger manufacturers make so many calls you can find one to fit what you want from anyone.

Someone earlier mentioned that Shawl Stahl rarely uses a honker comeback call, I believe him have you ever seen his video's he absolutely smashes geese, and not just in Alberta. JEFF! Although I did see him use kind of a pleading high pitched double cluck comeback to bring some honkers into a field of crane decoys. It was on waterfowl TV he was hunting ND with HAMMATIME in Goodrich.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Bought a LM-1 at game fair this year. Great call with everything from high pitch cackler to low groans of a greater. No complaints except for the neighbors getting kind of annoyed. For the money I would recommend it but every person is different in calling styles, go to a sporting goods store ask them to open the case and Let er Rip. Find the call that suits you best!!


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I have blow alot of calls and well its what you get used to. The Strait meat is a good one well they are all goode and well the basin calls arent bad i started on them last year and they are good. You will be hearing more of them in the near feature. www.basincalls.com


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

I learned to blow a buck garden short read but now i blow a feather duster. I like the sound of the feather duster a lot more but would recomend getting started on a buck garden.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Doesn't anyone have any love for Winglock calls? I got a couple and I love them.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

After u use a new power clucker for about two weeks is it supposed to sound different on like the moans. And does anyone else here have a power clucker with the top half like a maroon wood and the bottom a black acrylic?


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Ive got an Ivory Money Maker, took me awhile to learn to blow it, sounded ugly the first week even scared myself a few times. Now i love the call ive become more and more comfortable with it. I guess that's what practice will do for a guy.


----------



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

I just got a saunders red zone about 2 weeks ago and that thing is insane. Out of all the brands and calls I have blown saunders was the best for me. I am going to be getting a traffic next or maybe an I5-KLR.


----------

